# Fatal hit and run in Martinez, McEwen Road near Highway 4



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/11/24/BAT014BRHL.DTL&tsp=1

"The cyclist, identified as Mark Alan Pendleton, was riding southbound on McEwen Road near state Highway 4 south of Port Costa when he was hit around 5 p.m. by a northbound vehicle that apparently crossed over the center line, officer Scott Yox said."


----------

